
“I made a talking banana” – Streamer's battle for control of his talking banana - lwansbrough
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJ5ppf0po3k&feature=youtu.be&t=0
======
lwansbrough
TL;DW: This guy had to implement a clever phonetic bad world filter to
mitigate a coordinated attack which was attempting to turn his talking banana
racist.

